# Schreibmaschineneffekt im Premiere?



## Miksax (8. Juni 2004)

Ich schneide mir gerade einen Film zusammen, und ich hätte da gerne einen Effekt, weiß aber nicht ob dieser mit Premiere möglich ist, ich möchte also ein Einzelnes Bild, das hab ich schon, und auf diesem Bild schreib ich Informationen, wenn das z.b.: das Bild eines Freundes ist sein Name etc. und damit das nicht so langweilig ist, will ich das sich der Text animiert hinschreibt, also so ein effekt, als ob er gerade von einer Schreibmaschine hingetakt wird, und vielleicht noch ein Schreibmaschinengeräusch dazu...

also ist so etwas überhaupt möglich? falls ihr verstanden habt was ich meine, es ist ziemlich schwer zu beschreiben... 

please help


----------



## gernegut (8. Juni 2004)

Hi,

such mal hier im Forum. Es gibt, glaube ich, sogar Beispielprojekte dazu.

Gruß


----------



## goela (8. Juni 2004)

Jawohl -> Genau hier.


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (8. Juni 2004)

hmm komisch. Diese Frage stellt wohl jeder einmal 
Asl ich angefangen habe, habe ich auch danahc gefragt.
Vielleicht bastelt mal einer ein Tutorial und fügt es den Tutorials hier auf der Seite hinzu?


----------



## goela (9. Juni 2004)

Wenn Du meinem Link (siehe Oben) folgst und dort weiter schaust, so findest Du dort wiederrum einen Link zu einem Thread! Hier ist dann ein Beispielprojekt vorhanden! Das dürfte fast gleichwertig wie ein Tutorial sein!


----------



## burnobaby (9. Juni 2004)

*After Effects*

Ich finde der Schreibmaschineneffekt sieht in Adobe After Effects um einiges besser aus...
Und es ist ziemlich simple


----------

